# ~*(PiC)* Look what I did last night! (S/C 540i at high speed)



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Okay... another *stupid* move, the difference is the on board computer says 171.82mph this time............. and the beast is hungry for more speed as he pushes forward.










Still alive guys!









Regards,
JIMMY
(PS: I actually let go the gas a bit while taking this pic)


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

How old are you? :dunno: 



Cool pic.


----------

